# Wahoo trip tomorrow



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Heading out in the morning to go fish a warm water eddy pushing through the Madison Swanson. Anyone else heading offshore tomorrow?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You lucky terd you....
I won't be able to go again till the last day or two of the month, and in to the first day or two of snapper season. 
When I plan a trip in advance the great Mother Nature never works in my favor. But this week looks awesome. Wish I could be there .


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

yep , lucky turd, rub it in, rub it in!! I gotta work!I hope yall catch some hoo's!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

We're heading to the rigs leaving at 11:00 a.m. and return on Thurs. Gonna be a great 2 days on calm seas. 

Ck'd gear at least 5 times, can't wait.

Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Will be out by the Marlin rig early Thursday morning looking for some tuna,were could pick up some legal Ajs on the way


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jjam said:


> We're heading to the rigs leaving at 11:00 a.m. and return on Thurs. Gonna be a great 2 days on calm seas.
> 
> Ck'd gear at least 5 times, can't wait.
> 
> Jimmy


2 and 3's now for thursday


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

No way


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Heading out of Destin to the Edge. Looking for anything that will bite. 

Sucks that 1-2 just became 2-3 but what can you do?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> No way


Just checked. Again 
Now it says 2 and 3's for tomorrow and 1 and 2's for Thursday. That's out by the rigs and on your way out. 
That's a northern wind too. 
Should diminish after midnight with a southern wind of 7 knots. But I'm sure your looking at the same reports. Just putting it out there


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

almo100 said:


> Heading out of Destin to the Edge. Looking for anything that will bite.
> 
> Sucks that 1-2 just became 2-3 but what can you do?


These reports change all the time. It will probably be back to 1 and 2's by daylight. And I have seen those reports be wrong in both direction many of times. You have to just go by the wind. The wind makes the waves.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Will be out by the Marlin rig early Thursday morning looking for some tuna,were could pick up some legal Ajs on the way


24ft', give a shout to the Fat Jax on channel 68

we'll definitely be in the Marlin neighborhood Thurs a.m. Taken it easy on the way out we have all day to play leaving @ 11:00 a.m.

Hope the WX changes back to 1-2's..oh well, never know unless you go!

Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool will definitely give you a call on 68,will be in a 27ft with twin Suzuki,s good luck and be safe


----------

